# PRS Tremolo bridge height concern



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 6, 2018)

Noticed today on my new PRS SE, that the trem-bridge sits noticeably higher than the same trem-bridge on my other older SE. Guitars have identical specs. It doesn't bother me but I did want to get some opinions whether or not there is any reason to be concerned. My worry is simply whether or not this looks "right". Action on both guitars feels perfect but I wonder if I were to lower the bridge ( to make it "right" or for any reason), that the action on the upper frets would be too low. Anyway... The gap between the bottom of the trem-bridge and the top of the body is about 1.25 mm on my older SE. On my newer SE that height is about 2.20 mm. 

Either with that information and/ or with these pictures.. Do you think it's strange, incorrect, concerning, etc that one bridge sits so much higher than the other one? Again... specs are exactly the same on both guitars. Thanks for advice/ opinions. 

First 4 pics are of the newer SE with the bridge sitting approx 2.20 mm above the body. Side to side it sits a hair lower on the treble side but otherwise the bridge is pretty level with the body. ( _ ) 














Last four pics are of the older SE with the bridge sitting approx 1.25 mm above the body. Side to side it sits a hair lower on the treble side and sits at a slight rearward "rake" or angle. ( \ )


----------



## xzacx (Dec 6, 2018)

I could be wrong because I’m only judging by the pictures, but it looks to me like the front of each bridge is about the same, which means that there’s just more spring tension on Trampas Green one. Those bridges float slightly so the back end of that one is just closer to the top.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

Yea they're both right around the same height facing the bridge pickup... approx 2.20 mm. I love the way that they both play but was very curious if that higher-sitting bridge looks wonky or concerning... especially given that the other with identical specs, sits so much lower and more angled. Idk maybe the other one should have less angle and sit higher. Like I said... they both play fine atm.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2018)

The SE trems are setup at the factory in Maryland so that they sit level with the top. If the springs are pulling the back of the bridge down we loosen them. If the back of the bridge is angled upwards then we tighten the springs. Same thing with the side to side height if you're looking at the trem from behind. Both the treble side and the bass side should be even and parallel to the top. If it is not parallel you have to adjust the 6 knife edge screws in the front of the tremolo. Do this carefully as to not ruin the screws as you're suppose to do this without tension on the strings if you can. The screws should be level across all 6 and the tremolo should pivot on all 6 knife edges. The height of the bridge overall from the body should be 1/16, or 3/32nds depending on what kind of measuring tool you're using (it's the same number just different fraction). We set them NO HIGHER than that. 2mm is 1/16 so your guitar with the bridge at 2.20mm is just slightly higher than our normal setup height. It's not that big of a deal but if you were to start setting your bridge higher and higher then you would have to lower your individual saddles lower and lower to get lower action and eventually you'd run out of thread on the saddle height screw and bottom out the saddle against the baseplate of the tremolo which is not what you want. Setting the tremolo at 1/16 gives you enough room to raise or lower the saddles without running out of threads either way. 

Hope that helped!!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

I can't thank you enough for the help, Riffer! This is exactly the info that I've been needing. Looks like I need to make some adjustments on both guitars.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 7, 2018)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I can't thank you enough for the help, Riffer! This is exactly the info that I've been needing. Looks like I need to make some adjustments on both guitars.



You can go lower than what our spec is for overall bridge height. I've seen bridges on guitars from end users all the way down to the body so you can't even use the tremolo at all. You just have to make sure you set it up right. When you start making it higher is where you run into more issues with trying to get low action out of it and intonation problems. We try to stay in the 2/32nd-3/32nd area for overall bridge height, that falls within our passable range for our setup specifications.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 7, 2018)

Riffer said:


> The SE trems are setup at the factory in Maryland so that they sit level with the top. If the springs are pulling the back of the bridge down we loosen them. If the back of the bridge is angled upwards then we tighten the springs. Same thing with the side to side height if you're looking at the trem from behind. Both the treble side and the bass side should be even and parallel to the top. If it is not parallel you have to adjust the 6 knife edge screws in the front of the tremolo. Do this carefully as to not ruin the screws as you're suppose to do this without tension on the strings if you can. The screws should be level across all 6 and the tremolo should pivot on all 6 knife edges. The height of the bridge overall from the body should be 1/16, or 3/32nds depending on what kind of measuring tool you're using (it's the same number just different fraction). We set them NO HIGHER than that. 2mm is 1/16 so your guitar with the bridge at 2.20mm is just slightly higher than our normal setup height. It's not that big of a deal but if you were to start setting your bridge higher and higher then you would have to lower your individual saddles lower and lower to get lower action and eventually you'd run out of thread on the saddle height screw and bottom out the saddle against the baseplate of the tremolo which is not what you want. Setting the tremolo at 1/16 gives you enough room to raise or lower the saddles without running out of threads either way.
> 
> Hope that helped!!



This makes me so much more willing to buy an SE knowing how meticulous they are with them!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

I own/ have owned 20+ guitars over the years and the SE's are my absolute favorite 6'ers. I have one limited run SE from Spotlight Music and one from Axe Palace and they are both absolutely amazing in so many ways. 

Thanks again, Riffer and In case you pop back into this thread... Any idea on these limited run SE's... Are the frets hard-nickel or stainless?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Dec 8, 2018)

Riffer said:


> The SE trems are setup at the factory in Maryland so that they sit level with the top. If the springs are pulling the back of the bridge down we loosen them. If the back of the bridge is angled upwards then we tighten the springs. Same thing with the side to side height if you're looking at the trem from behind. Both the treble side and the bass side should be even and parallel to the top. If it is not parallel you have to adjust the 6 knife edge screws in the front of the tremolo. Do this carefully as to not ruin the screws as you're suppose to do this without tension on the strings if you can. The screws should be level across all 6 and the tremolo should pivot on all 6 knife edges. The height of the bridge overall from the body should be 1/16, or 3/32nds depending on what kind of measuring tool you're using (it's the same number just different fraction). We set them NO HIGHER than that. 2mm is 1/16 so your guitar with the bridge at 2.20mm is just slightly higher than our normal setup height. It's not that big of a deal but if you were to start setting your bridge higher and higher then you would have to lower your individual saddles lower and lower to get lower action and eventually you'd run out of thread on the saddle height screw and bottom out the saddle against the baseplate of the tremolo which is not what you want. Setting the tremolo at 1/16 gives you enough room to raise or lower the saddles without running out of threads either way.
> 
> Hope that helped!!



hate to derail from OPs question but since it got answered, are the Floyd SE's set to the same standard of tolerances??? Like obviously the measurements would be different but even with the non proprietary hardware is there still super meticulous standards for set up??


----------



## Riffer (Dec 10, 2018)

High Plains Drifter said:


> I own/ have owned 20+ guitars over the years and the SE's are my absolute favorite 6'ers. I have one limited run SE from Spotlight Music and one from Axe Palace and they are both absolutely amazing in so many ways.
> 
> Thanks again, Riffer and In case you pop back into this thread... Any idea on these limited run SE's... Are the frets hard-nickel or stainless?



We don't use stainless frets on any SEs. They are Nickel Silver material.



Dineley said:


> hate to derail from OPs question but since it got answered, are the Floyd SE's set to the same standard of tolerances??? Like obviously the measurements would be different but even with the non proprietary hardware is there still super meticulous standards for set up??



All SEs that come into North America go to the factory in Maryland first and each one is opened up, inspected, and setup before it gets shipped out to a store. We follow the same setup specs as the USA made PRS guitars very closely.


----------

